
Startups I'd Like to Fund - alain94040
http://thestartupconference.com/2017/02/17/startups-id-like-to-fund-2017/
======
nerdponx
> Maybe machine learning can help distinguish the important e-mail I care
> about. Is your startup taking a fresh look at e-mail? Great!

Google has been doing this for years, automatically sorting your inbox for
you.

> Why can’t we aggregate great comments from different sites, based on what
> I’m interested in? Where is Big Data when you need it? Twitter has failed
> miserably at solving that problem.

Companies are deliberately sequestering their data and preventing it from
being scraped, because that data is a valuable asset.

> Talking about cool technologies, I find Machine Learning fascinating. It’s
> entirely possible that only a few years from now, programming will become
> irrelevant, replaced with feeding huge amount of data to all kinds of neural
> networks.

This doesn't even mean anything. What do you think all those magical AIs are
made of? Computer programs, written by a programmer.

